# Commercially pure Palladium Sponge .9995



## RaoOvious (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share some pics with the forum,of a piece I recently recovered and refined,total refined wt. was approx 5 ozt,the one in pics is just 1 ozt,assayed by ICP-MS.My cam was showing some pixel issue but the color is pure like somewhat deep ash gray.


----------

